# 15' Original Riverhawk 15hp Mercury Mariner



## BiteEmnBeatEm (Jul 21, 2009)

I just aquired a 15' Original Riverhawk and have a 15hp Mercury Marine (but its the model that looks like the yamaha) either way i was currious as to which stainless steel props you guys recomend? also it being a 15" shaft do you guys still run jackplates and anti-cavitation plates?


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Only if you want to run shallower.


----------



## BiteEmnBeatEm (Jul 21, 2009)

well i do want to run as shallow as possible but here is my concern. this motor has its water pickup on the underside of the cavitation plate not on the top of the nose cone. does anyone here have the same motor and run a jackplate and anti-cavi plate?

i just need it to get up in at least 16" and run through at least 12" or less if possible. heck we run a shallow sport in just 5" and get up in about 7-8" soft bottom it runs scarry shallow...


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

I do have the same water pickup but I don't have a anti-cav plate. I know some do and hopefully they will chime in for you.

What I do know is that the anti cav plate or anti ventalation plate will do what you are asking. It will keep your prop from ventalating which by default will keep the water available for the pick up. You of course will have to dial it in with your jack.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

With a 4 inch setback jack plate without a anti-cav plate you should be able to raise you motor 2 1/2 to 3 1/2 inches, with a anti-cav plate, you may get 4 1/2.


----------



## BiteEmnBeatEm (Jul 21, 2009)

what pitch prop would be the best setup for my boat with the 15hp Mariner?


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> what pitch prop would be the best setup for my boat with the 15hp Mariner?


That depends on your Max RPMs at WOT is now.


----------

